# "Fellini" Photo Contest on WIPPLAY.COM



## wipplay (Dec 2, 2009)

*"TUTTO FELLINI" : A NEW PHOTO COMPETITION ON WIPPLAY.COM*

   To celebrate the 50th birthday of hte /Dolce Vita/, WIPPLAY.COM
organizes two photo competition in hommage to Fellini's master piece.
This contest will take palce until January 17 2010.

   This contest has two thematics :

   - *PAPARAZZI* :Candid or stages shots, reappropriate the style of the
tabloid photographers by taking picture of your daily life.

   - *MY DOLCE VITA* : Revisit a cult expression and share with us your
vision of happiness

   Every week 4 winners are designated by an online vote. They will
win DVDs and other prizes.

A the end of the competition, a professional jury will select the
final winners who will received Olympys digital cameras.

The Tutto Fellini Photo Contest is organized with the support of
Olympys, Jeu de Paume and Carlotta Films.

Let's play on Wipplay


----------

